# red's not eating



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

its 4 days since they have eaten anything and im starting to worry , not sure if its my fault , i recently moved the tank around and moved out some weed and floated it on the top they seem to swim around more now but when i put there food in there they nibble it then spit it out







, i did a water change last night 30% , there is 2 feeders in there and have been in with the red's for about 2 weeks all that they have done is bitten off the tails, i have given them cockles, prawns and fresh fish strips but they wont eat it , i am hoping that they are just getting used to the new set up inside the tank , any advice will be great thanks , they are nearly 4 inches and there are 4 of them in a 55 gallon , planning to upgrade to a 125 soon...helllllllllppp !!!!!


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I would like to say it's just stress from the moving around, but not sure. I dont feed mine everyday, it's more like every other day sometimes every third day. But at 4" I would think they would be fine just a few hours after your maintenance. Every p is different, I wish the best for your p's. Oh yeah, how often were you d=feeding them prior to this?


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

i have been feeding them everyday, just until they stop eating themn scoop wot ever is left over , i have turned the temp up as well coz it was set at 75 so turned it up to 80 now , im not sure if this has effected them either, cant understand wots wrong







.... every week i vacuum the gravel as recommended on here and do a 20-25% water change , should be overly worried?


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i would just keep trying to feed them and they will eat eventually .sometimes reds can be picky eaters and not eat for a few day if they have been streses like you advised.
just give it time feed then something they usually like keep an eye on them and hopefully they wil eat soon
dixon


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

also try some beef heart they might like the blood


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Did you raise the water temperature from 75 to 80 instantly, or in small steps? Sudden drastic temperature chnages can be very stressful to fish!

Other than that, it's not uncommon that piranha's go on a hunger strike every once in a while. I shouldn't worry about them too much, since they can go without food for quite some time, certinaly much longer than 4 days... Just keep a close eye on them, and if you're still worried, give them a day or two off (keeping the lights off, perhaps covering the tank with a blanket), and let them be. After that, they'll probably be more 'relaxed' (after getting used to the lights again, of course), and you can try feeding them again.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

yeah my reds are on a hunger strike for about 2 weeks now. it could be that theyre new.


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

mine did the same thing but that was when they were little like under 3 inch.
if they r stressed than imo i wouldnt vacuum the gravel weekly
if they r not eating than they r prolly not shiiting that much neways

hopefully things work out 4 u GL


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

well it seems my panicking is over ! i got home last night and thought i would try and give them some cockles just to see if they were hungry and...boy they must have been ! they went through 11 pieces !!! bit wierd though the goldfish are still in one piece , also i bought i little red crab from my lfs and they seem to be interested in it but they dont get to close i wonder if they know about crabs pinchers already ~!!! any way thanks for the info guys ...this site rocks !


----------

